
Postgres Index Scans - luu
http://malisper.me/postgres-index-scans/
======
anarazel
Note that the pictures in the post seem to be binary trees, rather than
B-Trees. The latter is what postgres actually uses. For indexes in database
systems b-trees usually are vastly preferable, because they're far less deep,
and the lookups for the next tree level are usually more expensive. That's
especially true for disk resident cases, but it's also true in memory resident
cases (locking overhead, more cache misses).

